# Chemical guys poor service



## mcljot (Sep 20, 2015)

Placed an order from the Chemical Guys UK site a fortnight ago and still no sign of it. No response to my emails and no answer on the phone (have tried many times). Now that I've googled it it seems like this is the norm, just a heads up to other folk. Loads of people never get their orders at all! Although Chemical Guys products are good, just don't buy them from Chemical Guys!


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

I make order couple months ago and really poor service I have to wait 9 days for delivery 
Never again 
Better service you will get at shopnshine


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Chemical guys uk have a reputation for being unreliable, i'm surprised that they are still trading.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Delta4 said:


> Chemical guys uk have a reputation for being unreliable, i'm surprised that they are still trading.


+1

They've been shocking for a while.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Check out CleanYourCar.co.uk - top company never had any issues.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Check out CleanYourCar.co.uk - top company never had any issues.


Been buying from cyc for many years never had a problem.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> Blackhawk47 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out CleanYourCar.co.uk - top company never had any issues.
> ...


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

